# Blue copper maran pullets



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Just picked these two babies up tonight. They were a breeders culls. I am down to 14 chickens in my new coop and 10 in the red coop. These will lay a nice chocolate egg.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't wait to see the final color!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice looking hens.I like the color.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are a really nice blue in the daylight. He didn't want them for his breeding program as the copper in their neck feathers are barely there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was wondering where the copper was.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah they have no copper on their necks. He always sells the culls so they get good homes.


----------

